# General > Technical Support >  New laptop - connecting to internet

## daviddd

We received our new Dell laptop today and it's very nice, but we're unable to connect to the internet. I've rang Tiscali and they say they will have to send out a CD with the settings for the new PC (Vista) - I understand from them that moving from XP to Vista required new settings?

Is there any quick change I can make to the Internet Option settings to get internet on the laptop working without having to wait for the CD? Can I type in the settings from the old XP desktop machine onto the laptop? The old machine still gets the internet and all I did to try the laptop was move the modem to USB lead over to the laptop.

----------


## blueivy

> We received our new Dell laptop today and it's very nice, but we're unable to connect to the internet. I've rang Tiscali and they say they will have to send out a CD with the settings for the new PC (Vista) - I understand from them that moving from XP to Vista required new settings?
> 
> Is there any quick change I can make to the Internet Option settings to get internet on the laptop working without having to wait for the CD? Can I type in the settings from the old XP desktop machine onto the laptop? The old machine still gets the internet and all I did to try the laptop was move the modem to USB lead over to the laptop.


The modem will need new drivers for your modem which is why you'll probably need the disk. Have you tried your old disk in the machine (assuming you still have it)?

If not somebody may have a disk that you could copy quicker than Tiscali send it out.

----------


## daviddd

thanks Paul - I did a Google and found a drivers update on Tiscali's website - weird how the helpdesk person never told ne that!! I'll have a go at updating tomorrow....

----------


## Bobinovich

You could look for Vista drivers for your modem on the XP machine then transfer them to the laptop with a memory stick or similar.

Or just invest in a wireless router so you can go wireless AND keep the XP system online at the same time...

EDIT: OK you've already found the drivers lol

----------


## daviddd

the plot thickens actually - we have bought one of the latest 'N' Linksys routers to match teh N wifi on the new laptop - trouble is I couldn't set up the router because I was unable to connect the old Tiscali modem (USB ended) lead to the (RJ47) socket on the router, so I've ordered an adaptor on Ebay.

This setup has caused me some confusion - I was under the impression that I could do away with the old modem and connect the phone line directly to the router, but I now understand that the modem has to remain in circuit. I'm sure my old D-Link (G) router didn't require this, and stood alone...?

----------


## blueivy

> the plot thickens actually - we have bought one of the latest 'N' Linksys routers to match teh N wifi on the new laptop - trouble is I couldn't set up the router because I was unable to connect the old Tiscali modem (USB ended) lead to the (RJ47) socket on the router, so I've ordered an adaptor on Ebay.
> 
> This setup has caused me some confusion - I was under the impression that I could do away with the old modem and connect the phone line directly to the router, but I now understand that the modem has to remain in circuit. I'm sure my old D-Link (G) router didn't require this, and stood alone...?


First off, I've never heard of a USB to RJ45 adapter before - not that it might not exist, but I fail to see how it would work (what is the link to the product on eBay?).

Secondly, you may have purchased a ROUTER and not an ADSL ROUTER (or DSL ROUTER as some companies call them). If it's just a router then all it does is route traffic (hence the name). If it's an ADSL router it's also got an ADSL modem built in which means you can dispense with your modem.

What is the model of your router and does it have a small RJ11 telepehone socket in it (it's like an RJ45 network socket but about half the size)?

----------


## daviddd

I'm wodering now whether I've bought he wrong unit - it's a Linksys Wireless-N Broadband router WRT160N.
Although I've now managed to load the drivers OK onto the laptop (via the USB to RJ47 adaptor http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=320304326909 ), when I connect the modem internet output to the router the modem doesn't light up (it's a tiscali - Sagem modem with no separate power supply i.e. powered via USB).

----------


## blueivy

> I'm wodering now whether I've bought he wrong unit - it's a Linksys Wireless-N Broadband router WRT160N.
> Although I've now managed to load the drivers OK onto the laptop (via the USB to RJ47 adaptor http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=320304326909 ), when I connect the modem internet output to the router the modem doesn't light up (it's a tiscali - Sagem modem with no separate power supply i.e. powered via USB).


Well there something I've never seen before  - a USB to RJ45 adapter!

The reason your modem doens't work without a separate power source is that the adapter item on eBay says:

"A typical use for this is to connect a USB ADSL modem to a router with an RJ45 socket but please note that this will not provide the necessary power to the modem as the PC does. The modem must have a separate power source"

What you've bought is a router only. 

I think the easiest thing would be to take the router back (if you can) and get an ADSL router. That way you don't have to worry about adapters, modems or anything else. You would have a box that does it all in one. 

If you can't take it back get either a modem with a separate power source or a modem with an ethernet port.

----------


## Bobinovich

Yep it looks like that model is simply a wireless router with an ethernet connection for an external ADSL modem. If you can return it and exchange for a model with built-in ADSL you will find that far easier than playing about with adaptors and your existing USB modem.

EDIT: Beaten to it lol!

----------


## daviddd

Thanks guys, that's very helpful indeed. I wasn't aware of the correct setup. So what is the definition of ADSL and Broadband? Is it a different type of internet 'transmission' as opposed to Broadband.

----------


## blueivy

> Thanks guys, that's very helpful indeed. I wasn't aware of the correct setup. So what is the definition of ADSL and Broadband? Is it a different type of internet 'transmission' as opposed to Broadband.


For simplicities sake, they are the same thing ...  :Grin:

----------


## daviddd

Good old Tesco in Wick happily refunded the price of the Broadband router, and I'm now the (proud?) owner of a Linksys ADSL-N modem and £79.95 the poorer.

However having run the new setup disk (after checking that the original Linksys software was not installed) I can't even get to the 'Configure Router' stage. getting a message that the yellow ethernet cable is not connected properly - well, sorry, but it is!! Privided that it's not a duff cable it is correctly connected from the laptop's Network Connection port to port 1 (and I've tried port 2 too) of the 4 router network ports.
All the 4 relevant lights on the router were flashing as the manual says they should, then they settled to steady (i.e. power, network 1 (or 2), Wireless and ADSL). Everything looks OK, but once the power is applied to the router the setup program times out after a few minutes with Error 321 - ethernet cable no connected etc.....

Any ideas guys?

----------


## daviddd

Update - I've fitted a spare ethernet cable which I know is Ok and it's still giving the same message.

----------


## blueivy

> Update - I've fitted a spare ethernet cable which I know is Ok and it's still giving the same message.


When you plug the ethernet cable into the back of the PC, there should be two LED's at either side of the socket - is one or both of them lit? On the router there should also be a number / LED that lights up corresponding to the port you plugged the cable into? Is the 'yellow' cable you are using the one that came with the router?

----------


## daviddd

Yes, the yellow cable came with the router.

I checked for the Linksys driver but there doesn't seem to be one in the system, although I could see the dell N network driver.  Since then I've been searching around on Google and it seems there may be an issue with Linksys not supplying drivers on the set-up disk for 64-bit Vista Home premium (I assume that it's have 64 bit but will check tonight when I get home). It appears that the WAG160N router is quite new, and there isn't much support on the Linksys website for it.
I think I now have to search online for 64-bit drivers and upload. Is it likely that the 'missing cable' report was because the router can't see the laptop since there wasn't a driver?

----------


## blueivy

> Yes, the yellow cable came with the router.
> 
> I checked for the Linksys driver but there doesn't seem to be one in the system, although I could see the dell N network driver.  Since then I've been searching around on Google and it seems there may be an issue with Linksys not supplying drivers on the set-up disk for 64-bit Vista Home premium (I assume that it's have 64 bit but will check tonight when I get home). It appears that the WAG160N router is quite new, and there isn't much support on the Linksys website for it.
> I think I now have to search online for 64-bit drivers and upload. Is it likely that the 'missing cable' report was because the router can't see the laptop since there wasn't a driver?


Hi daviddd, 

You don't need a driver to connect to any router (or should that be any router that I know of  :Wink: ) because they are a separate device and connects through ethernet. As you already have the driver for your ethernet on there, that's all you need.

I suspect that the problem is either the ethernet settings or the physical ethernet port. Can you go back to the previous email and look at the LED's and let me know which ones are on or off?

----------


## daviddd

just the right-hand light is on BI......

----------


## blueivy

> just the right-hand light is on BI......


That will be on the PC? Is there a light on the router to indicate that the port has a cable plugged into it?

----------


## daviddd

yes, the ethernet (network) light(1 of 4) is lit on the router, and the right hand light on the laptop. Also on the router the power, wifi and ADSL lights are on - the internet light is out.

I think I was wrong about 64 bit system - it's prob only 32...

----------


## blueivy

> yes, the ethernet (network) light(1 of 4) is lit on the router, and the right hand light on the laptop. Also on the router the power, wifi and ADSL lights are on - the internet light is out.
> 
> I think I was wrong about 64 bit system - it's prob only 32...


If you don't know if you're running a 64 bit OS, you're probably not. The vast majority of systems ship with 32 bit OS and the ones that ship with 64 have generally been specified that way. I run Windows 64 bit but I don't know anybody else locally who does (open the floodgates now for cries of those running x64  :Smile: )

Can you go to Start->All Programs->Accessories->Command Prompt.

Now type *ipconfig /all* (and press Enter) and paste the results into your reply (you can copy and paste from a command prompt by clicking the small C:\ in the top left hand corner and selecting Edit->Mark and then dragging the mouse cursor over the area to Mark and pressing Enter, the paste the contents into your reply).

----------


## blueivy

The bit we are interested in is this:

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Etherne
 Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-9B-CF-8E-EE
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

However it says that the network cable is not connected. I'm assuming it was connected to the router when you did that dump? Did you also disconnect the USB modem from your PC when you did that dump? Or, as I suspect ( :-)) did you connect the USB modem to your PC and were using it to post this message when you did the dump?

What to do is connect the cable to the router, make sure the lights are on on the PC and the router (as we discussed above) and then do *ipconfig /all* again.

----------


## daviddd

Hooorrraaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We're away!!

My own new laptop arrived yesterday and I decided to try and run the Linksys setup software on it - and it managed the whole process first time, and after a bit of fiddling with the computer LAN settings both laptops are now working. Well, most of the time anyhow - the 512K seems insufficient to feed 2 hungry laptops both demanding internet pages; one of them times out to 'page not found' occasionally. Still, they are set up at last. Many thanks to you IT guys for your help - I've learnt quite a bit with your help, good on 'ya!

----------

